# Solved: Problem: the ' (apostrophe) character, looks like a ? question mark on my web page



## tjamnz (Jun 15, 2004)

the (apostrophe) ' key in the code looks like &#8217;

but renders as a question mark ? on the web page

does anyone know what causes this?

im sure it has something to to with character encoding.. but im not sure what to change to make it stop.

thanks.


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

Hi Tj,
Did you copy and paste from something else like Word? It renders as a question mark because it can't interpret the character. What program are you using for the code? You can try deleting it and retyping the apostrophe to see if that changes anything, or you can use the number code of & # 3 9 ; (no spaces - I had to include those to NOT make it render as an apostrophe) to replace it. Hope that helps.


----------



## tjamnz (Jun 15, 2004)

thanks.. one of our vendors sends us metadata for ingestion.

you have solved the riddle of the interesting apostophe!!!! (rendered/copied etc. from ms word)

thank you!


----------

